# Big'Al midnight madness flyer?



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Anyone have any info on the coming Big'Al midnight madness? I forgot if it was this Wednesday or next . I just subscribed to their email list, but if anyone got the flyer already can you please share it?


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Hope it's good!!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Past Midnight Madness sales have all been on a Saturday from 6:00pm till Midnight.
--
Paul


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the flyer, I will see if I can upload it.

This one at the bottom says, it is for North York, Vaughn, Whitby, Newmarket and Barrie.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

looks like Crap Like always.
Thanks for the flyer though.


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing Tim!


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

the seachem prime for 9.99 looks like a decent deal. how big of a bottle is it though? i can't seem to read it.


----------



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Midnight Madness is this coming Saturday (the 24th) 6 pm-midnight. That's all I know.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

kuopan said:


> the seachem prime for 9.99 looks like a decent deal. how big of a bottle is it though? i can't seem to read it.


11 fl.oz.

havetouse10characters


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

Tim said:


> 11 fl.oz.
> 
> havetouse10characters


i guess that's about 325ml? seems like it's cheaper elsehwere as I know someone who sells a 500ml bottle for $15.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

kuopan said:


> i guess that's about 325ml? seems like it's cheaper elsehwere as I know someone who sells a 500ml bottle for $15.


Where and who?


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Where and who?


Kam, he's in markham, 14th and 9th line.

Prime/Stability
500ml $15.00
2L $45.00
4L $75.00

http://www.canadapleco.com/showthread.php?t=2500


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm going to bite - going to pick up that 55g w/ stand.

It's a good price with the stand included, and my dear hubby has been talking about upgrading the size of our main tank since I got the plants actually growing well this time


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

interesting ....the 65G kit is cheaper than the 55G one.


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> interesting ....the 65G kit is cheaper than the 55G one.


I say go with the 75gallon = )

btw good eye riceburner, i didn't even notice that..


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I hadn't noticed the 65! Hmm - have to show that to the other half.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Note it may be a 65 Gal Tall which if you're using as a planted tank is sort of an awkward size.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

The 65 doesn't come with a filter - the 55 does. Hence the price difference.

Now I'm torn. Ugh !!


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Totally go with the 75... it's the same length as the 55 (4 feet), but width is 18 instead of 12 inches... much better for your aquascaping. 65 gallon tanks are too tall to work with... you have to get out a chair to stand on and get wet up to your armpits.

Just my 2 cents... do what you want!


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

75 seems such a HUGE jump from 30.

Anyone know if there is a filter and lights with the 75?


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

The size is no big deal... a 75 gallon tank is more stable and you'll get used to the size in no time. If budget is an issue though... just go with the 55 maybe... It doesn't look like the 75 comes with a filter... so that's another 100-200 for a nice canister filter, then you got heater, gravel, yadda yadda... 55 gallons is a nice shape, just a little on the narrow side. Sorry for flip-flopping on you. I still think you will prefer the dimensions of the 75 in the long run but initial cost may be substantially more, and you will definately enjoy whatever you choose.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> 75 seems such a HUGE jump from 30.
> 
> Anyone know if there is a filter and lights with the 75?


I went from 20 to 79.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

JulieFish said:


> Totally go with the 75... it's the same length as the 55 (4 feet), but width is 18 instead of 12 inches... much better for your aquascaping. 65 gallon tanks are too tall to work with... you have to get out a chair to stand on and get wet up to your armpits.
> 
> Just my 2 cents... do what you want!


Agreed. I enjoy *looking* at the extra height of my 4' 90G, but *working* on it's a royal PITA. If I were to roll the clock back and start that tank again, I'd probably drop it back to a 75G - the 48" x 18" is an awesome footprint to work with (assuming the space is available) but the lower height of the 75G would be far easier to maintain.

HOWsMom - do it! Go for the 75G! You won't regret it


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

coral beauty angel $24.99
25% off clowns
led light $59.99


----------



## Oneglove (Mar 1, 2012)

I popped into the Brampton store today. I was told the 75/90gal packages are tank, stand, glass canopy with lights.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Windowlicka said:


> Agreed. I enjoy *looking* at the extra height of my 4' 90G, but *working* on it's a royal PITA. If I were to roll the clock back and start that tank again, I'd probably drop it back to a 75G - the 48" x 18" is an awesome footprint to work with (assuming the space is available) but the lower height of the 75G would be far easier to maintain.
> 
> HOWsMom - do it! Go for the 75G! You won't regret it


I agree. If you're going to use this new setup as a planted tank go with the 75 however if you plan of keeping cichlids I would recommend the 90 for the extra swimming space.

Also keep in mind that the 55 and 65 setups come with the cheap chip board Stingray Stands and the 75 and 90 setups come with the much nicer Majesty solid wood stands.

I also like the glass tops on the 75/90 setups better than the plastic tops on the 55.

Regardless of the setup you choose, best of luck with your new tank.
--
Paul


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

HOWsMom said:


> 75 seems such a HUGE jump from 30.
> 
> Anyone know if there is a filter and lights with the 75?


i agree with everyone! Definitley go for the 75gallon if you don't have budget constraints. just a great footprint to work with and great if you plan on switching to a cichlid tank or other types of fish that require more swimming space.

don't think the 75gallon comes with a filter. based on the flyer, i can't see that the 55 gallon comes with a filter either. if it does, it'll be a hob filter and it's probably best to get an external canister anyway. 75gallon does come with a light though.

and don't worry about the upgrade.. I went from a 20gallon to a 125gallon = ) 6 months later, I bought another 90gallon with the same footprint as the 75gallon.. the 90 gallon is harder to work with because it's taller but i have cichlids and they need the swimming space.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Hubby and I went in last night to look at the different tanks.

The 55 is seriously narrow - doesn't look stable at all 
The 65 is too tall.

But the 75 is awesome - the stand is wonderful.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

what a disappointment scarb locations was, got there at 6pm on the dot hoping to get 30 neon tetras for 20 bucks. They weren't sold out THEY DON'T EVEN HAVE THE 3 FOR 1.99 NEON TETRAS!!!!, but they do have lots of regular price neon tetras lol. Bought 2 x 1/2 OD tubes to make more diy spraybars at regular price!! and got out of there.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

was told about those 10G+power filter tanks for $9.99 .... I know they were giving those out 2 weeks ago .. but guess I couldn't really get 15 in one shot 

so I bite the bullet and got that only


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I suppose those who did not go, miss nothng much.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

vaporize said:


> was told about those 10G+power filter tanks for $9.99 .... I know they were giving those out 2 weeks ago .. but guess I couldn't really get 15 in one shot
> 
> so I bite the bullet and got that only


Which store sells the 10G+filter for $9.99? Mississauga BA's has them for $17.99 ea.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

dock said:


> Which store sells the 10G+filter for $9.99? Mississauga BA's has them for $17.99 ea.


vaughan one, I think they had alot of left over from the giveaway ... my friend saw & msg me

they said no limits, so I was gonna get 30, but they didn't allow me ;-)

normally even a 10g cost $11.99


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> what a disappointment scarb locations was, got there at 6pm on the dot hoping to get 30 neon tetras for 20 bucks. They weren't sold out THEY DON'T EVEN HAVE THE 3 FOR 1.99 NEON TETRAS!!!!, but they do have lots of regular price neon tetras lol. Bought 2 x 1/2 OD tubes to make more diy spraybars at regular price!! and got out of there.


i got there 5:50 checked out at 6:00 lol got 3 neons for $1.99. good deal. The sweet lady at the cashier took 20% off the neons too lol! to be honest there were only like 100 or so neons on sale that night.


----------

